# My first ABT's with Qview



## chefrob (Jul 23, 2010)

looks good........now yer hooked!


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 23, 2010)

those look very good. i havent tried them yet but want to soon.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Basically the same ingredients I use except I mix shredded cheese in with the cream cheese. The little smokie cocktail sausages are easy and work great


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 24, 2010)

I see Jerry (pineywoods) beat me here. I was gonna say that you most have talked to Jerry cause that's the way Jerry does his abt's. Now they do looks good and to me they look great and not overdone at all. If this is the way you are starting your new smoking hobby you are well on your way to greatness.


----------



## rw willy (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks great!

I did some last month.  They blew my head off.  The hottest Japs I'd ever had.  Only ate two.  They made my beer taste weird!  Now thats hot!


----------



## duffman (Jul 24, 2010)

Look great! Can't wait for my ABT holder to get here.


----------



## garthran (Jul 24, 2010)

I certainly got the idea of them from the site.  Didn't realize it was your recipe but it worked out great!

I'm worried that making 100 of them will take a long time to prepare and my grocery might not have enough stock of peppers.  I gotta say that 24 of them coulda been a snack eaten all at once!  I've been good, just 1 or 2 at a time...  They are great and the bacon crisped up perfectly.

Even though I was really happy with these my mind is already moving on to other versions.  Feta cheese will be involved in my next batch...  I think that would be a good foil to the pepper.


> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## garthran (Jul 24, 2010)

These had some heat and they weren't consistent which was kinda cool.  Some of them just have the flavor and others have the flavor and the kick.  It's kinda like grabbing from those box of chocolates and getting the one with the awesome center.  I hope I don't end up making a batch that makes my beer taste weird, that would suck!


RW Willy said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I did some last month.  They blew my head off.  The hottest Japs I'd ever had.  Only ate two.  They made my beer taste weird!  Now thats hot!


I'm loving it except here in FL in the summer I'm struggling to keep the temp under 250...  I think I'm gonna have to play with the valve on the propane tank a little because the adjustments on the burner don't get me low enough...
 


mballi3011 said:


> I see Jerry (pineywoods) beat me here. I was gonna say that you most have talked to Jerry cause that's the way Jerry does his abt's. Now they do looks good and to me they look great and not overdone at all. If this is the way you are starting your new smoking hobby you are well on your way to greatness.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 24, 2010)

Those are some mighty fine looking ABT's, now you're hooked and yes the sky is the limit as to what you can put in them, we like Chinese sausage.
 


Garthran said:


> I'm loving it except here in FL in the summer I'm struggling to keep the temp under 250...  I think I'm gonna have to play with the valve on the propane tank a little because the adjustments on the burner don't get me low enough...


May I suggest not trying that, gas valves are designed to be fully opened or fully closed and that also was the instructions that came with my GOSM, why not install a needle valve?

You can do a search in the propane section, there are some good threads with photos on how to install them, I had the same problem you have before I installed mine, now with ambient in the 80's I can go as low as 180°.

Gene


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 25, 2010)

RW Willy said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I did some last month.  They blew my head off.  The hottest Japs I'd ever had.  Only ate two.  They made my beer taste weird!  Now thats hot!


i had a hot sauce do that to me once. i think it was called Da Bomb - my mouth was so scorched it made my beer taste warm and sweet. i didnt really care for that effect at all.


----------



## alelover (Jul 25, 2010)

I've put chunks of leftover kielbasa in mine.


----------



## meateater (Jul 25, 2010)

I like the little smokie's idea. Gonna have to try them like that.


----------

